# ? on incubators



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm looking on a small scale incubator. I know it's easier with the fan vs. still air. However, what about auto egg turner? Does anyone use it with out and auto egg turner and if so how do you turn them? I don't necessarily need an egg turner since I'm home everyday, and it won't hold chicken and duck eggs. :scratch:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I always use a turner, and the fan is a must, as far as I'm concerned! I do know people that go without a turner, and they just run their hand over all the eggs and roll them around a bit.... they seemed to have a pretty good turnout at hatching time.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

The fan is a must, I've done it with and without the turner. If the bator isn't full, I turn them 3 times/day by rolling them from one side to the other (mark one side with an X). If the bator is full, I've just tilted the whole thing a little on one side and then the other 3 times/day. The turner does make it easier and less likely to crack eggs.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, I knew I didn't really want one w/o the fan. But between the cost of adding the egg turner, it's more than I want to spend since I'm not hatching a ton, and 2 that I'll have some ducks eggs in w/ the chickens-and I don't think the turner could do both.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

The one I'm using now is still air. I'll let you know by next week if its been effective! 

It has an auto turner and as far as I am concerned, its a godsend. I work so I'm not home to turn them several times a day. 

BUT also, the hovabator I am using drops temp and humidity very quickly, I've got it now that it only drops a little bit when I open it to add water, but I know that if I was having to open it to turn the eggs several times a day it would be open way too long and temp would drop too low. 

This one is perfectly capable of turning both chicken and duck eggs at the same time. 

They do also make the semi automatic turners - basically just the turning racks, without the motor, so you just flip the handle on the rack and all eggs turn over at once, rather than having to shift each egg individually


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

hmmm. Please let me know how the still air went and what brand that one is. hovabator is popular but I didn't think about the opening several times a day and dropping temp to fast. I don't know if I've seen the semi automatic turners.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

You only need to get in it once a day and roll the eggs around. I have a GQF 1502 cabinet, but I take out my egg trays to fit more eggs in the trays.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

WOW I just looked that up, holy cow the price. I can't justify me spending much since I'll only be hatching out some chicks and ducklings in the spring.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I've used a still air hovabator and it worked great..if you think about it the hen gets up to eat and bathe so I wouldn't worry too much about the temp dropping fast.......I turned three times per day and got a 98% hatch! I'm sold on it


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

I will tell you Hovabator vs. Little Giant is a huge difference. The 1602 N Hovabator is awesome and I have great hatch rates on there. I tried hatching in a little Giant and got 0% hatch rate. I now use two sportsmans.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a little giant with an egg turner...it is ok. I get a good hatch rate but you have to keep on top of the humidity levels. Definately not the best incubator but I don't hatch very often and it was cheap lol.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

that's good to know. I'm hoping to order one Friday.


----------

